# Measurements of Pickle Fork Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l633/pfshooter/PickleForkShooterMeasurements001.jpg


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! As soon as I have time I will turn one of these out. I want to play around with your "rifle" gip.

best,
Steve


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

forest dude said:


> Thanks for posting this! As soon as I have time I will turn one of these out. I want to play around with your "rifle" gip.
> 
> best,
> Steve


Hey ForestDude,

Actually Philly took my posted picture of the measurements I did and he did it over and very professionally and he even put in the radius part on the handle so if he is reading this perhaps he can post the one he did it is so much better than mine. My attempt at copy and paste here did not work. Also I have a plan to make a shooter like this but with a rifle type shooter but the timing just does not seem to be working out yet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey ForestDude, My mistake, Philly had already posted it in the Design section of the forum but here it is. http://www.4shared.c...LINGSHOT_2.html


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell you what Darrell, I'll make two of these out of black 1/4" thick G10, PM me your address and I'll send you one.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Darrell, Chuck, MXRED posted the PDF on the shared forum thread, I worked from your drawing. Which was fine for me.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> Darrell, Chuck, MXRED posted the PDF on the shared forum thread, I worked from your drawing. Which was fine for me.
> Philly


Oh, my mistake, Thanks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Mix,

Thanks for Posting the Drawing.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Tell you what Darrell, I'll make two of these out of black 1/4" thick G10, PM me your address and I'll send you one.


Hey Bill, That would be Awesome, I will do that.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Just saved the drawing. I will try that mighty PFS..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Just saved the drawing. I will try that mighty PFS..


Great, be sure to turn the pouch so it is sideways and not up and down and tilt the shooter farward a few degrees and you will have it.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't understand what you mean dgui by not up or down


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I don't understand what you mean dgui by not up or down


he means tilt the pouch to the side to avoid fork hits


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I don't understand what you mean dgui by not up or down


It's just like McKee said and the only thing I will add to that is this video and if you do this it works.


----------

